# Work permit



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dear Sir 

I am Mechanical Engineer , I have job offer from Canada employer and need some info how to make my work permit please give me advice on below questions :

1) is it required ILTES ?
2) how to make my work permit 
3) what document required from employer , they give only offer letter and I said I will make all arrangement about visa 
4) how is processing time ?& cost 
Regards

Amar


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

IELTS is not required for a TWP.
Has the prospective employer got Government approval to hire from outside Canada????? You need this before beginning your application for a TWP.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kumar1234 said:


> Dear Sir
> 
> I am Mechanical Engineer , I have job offer from Canada employer and need some info how to make my work permit



What does that even mean? "Make my work permit" makes absolutely no sense. 



> 1) is it required ILTES ?


No.



> 2) how to make my work permit



Seriously, what does this even mean?



> 3) what document required from employer , they give only offer letter and I said I will make all arrangement about visa


Your employer isn't involved? Do you have a legitimate job offer? How did this offer come about? When did they interview you? Where is this alleged employer located?




> 4) how is processing time ?& cost



You can easily find this information on the GoC's website.


----------



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dear sir. ,

They took video interview and offer me . They give condition that due to foreign employee affair market its not easy to get foreign employee work permit then I just answered I will apply from my country And corporate . 

How long it's take time ?

And what is the current situation in Canada to hire foreigner ?

Regards

Amar


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Did you have to pay for this interview or something else in this process?


----------



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nothing pay


----------



## sarika123p (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Kumar, 

You can not do your work permit, Your employer has to do it for you. He has to get Positive LMIA before starting any TWP proceedings. You can visit CIC website for more info.


Regards,

Sarika


----------



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks Sarika , I am in Indonesia my employer made documentation with Jakarta immigration but documents I sent from India by courior .... It's very confusion . Anyway Canadian GOVERMENT stopped hiring foreigners due to impact on market Wht do u think miss Sarika ... Has they stopped ISSUYING visas


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kumar1234 said:


> Anyway Canadian GOVERMENT stopped hiring foreigners due to impact on market



The Canadian government has never hired foreigners. You must be a Canadian citizen to work for the government. And the Canadian government does not hire foreigners for private companies.

If you are trying to say that the Canadian government stopped letting foreigners in then you are completely wrong.




> Has they stopped ISSUYING visas



No, and a two second search would have provided you with that information.

Seriously, where are you getting your information?


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

kumar1234 said:


> Dear Sir
> 
> I am Mechanical Engineer , I have job offer from Canada employer and need some info how to make my work permit please give me advice on below questions :
> 
> ...



First, I think you need to check out the company who offered you the job. There are lots of fraudulent offers out there right now and I would question the offer for mechanical engineer. Engineers have a rigorous and difficult process to pass in order to get their education and experience recognized thanks to the Professional Engineering and Geologists Association. As well lots of mechanical and petroleum engineers are out of work in Canada now due to the low oil prices. 

I would suggest that if they advertised for mechanical engineers in Canada, they would get thousands of resumes to fill this role. Also if a company is going to offer you a job, they are going to get your the work permit. 

My guess is that this is fraudulent. Ask them for a copy of the LMIA and see what they say. I am betting that they wont have that. Another thing is that you would not be working as a mechanical engineer in Canada as you can only be doing this if you have your EIT issued by the above said regulatory body.
/SNIP/


----------

